# iPhone 7 and Rogue Bluetooth



## ShannonH (Feb 25, 2017)

I have a 2016 Rogue SV. When I got it last year I connected the car via Bluetooth to iPhone 6s Plus. I was receiving text messages which I loved. But I use WhatsApp alot too and the notifications were silent when connected to the car. I just disconnected it all.

I now have an iPhone 7 and wanted to try the Bluetooth again. The only thing that works with the 7 is the phone part. Any text notifications are silent (as are WhatsApp notifications) and the text message doesn't show up on the display.

Is this some issue with the 7?


----------



## BobDiz (Aug 10, 2018)

*Same car same phone same problem*

I'm having the exact same issue. I'm driving a 2016 Rogue SL-AWD. My belief is that the problem rests with the phone and it's operating system currently 11.4.1 - I recently upgraded from an Android to the iPhone 7plus and, like you , no issues with the Android. I don't send texts but it certainly is nice to receive them. Better chance of an accident fumbling with the phone while driving instead of reading the screen. I went to the Nissan dealer and they said to go to my phone carrier (Verizon). I don't think the problem is with the car, itself.


----------

